

Where are the startups disrupting the music industry? - vabole

The music industry is often blamed for using the outdated business model in the new environment, lobbying the lawmakers and suing people instead of adapting. Then why don't we see the young internet-savvy startups taking the studios' work and doing it better? The startups that would not need to sue  or lobby, but would promote the artists and let them earn money. If the contracts that the big studios offer are so notoriously bad, than why are the new artists signing them? Why isn't there someone offering the better conditions and turning artists away from the old studios?
======
itsprofitbaron
First of all, the reasons artists are signing to labels are because of several
reasons. For instance, if you (an artist) want to work with a well-known
producer then you need to pay them immediately for their work which can range
from tens of thousands to hundreds of thousands of dollars – which is before
often generally taking a cut from sales of records too. Additionally, they
also have to pay for the use of recording studios (even if the producer owns
it), backing singers, special amp/FX required during the recording as well as,
paying for the entourage of the producer to get to the recording studio etc.
Most artists don’t have tens to hundreds of thousands of dollars to
immediately for this hence, they sign to a record label that can ‘front’ the
money for doing so.

Even if startups were disrupting this space - and there are some - the fact
that artists have to pay producers up front etc is a challenge for them to
overcome and record labels at the moment are a very good solution for this.

I mean even Jamal Edwards (the founder of SB:TV – <http://www.sbtv.com> – he's
used as part of Google Chrome advertising in the UK -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cKpvwlSGOI> and even he has launched a Record
Label albeit with Sony - [http://www.rwdmag.com/2011/02/sb-tv-founder-jamal-
edwards-si...](http://www.rwdmag.com/2011/02/sb-tv-founder-jamal-edwards-
signs-label-deal-with-sony-rca/) and he was kind of disrupting the music
industry by promoting artists that you may previously never of heard of. (For
instance, I first heard about Ed Sheeran - before he became famous and gone on
to release numerous hits - through SB:TV's YouTube Channel)

Some music startups specifically covering what you said in the text area are
the likes of:

<https://www.webceleb.com/>

<http://www.nimbit.com/>

<http://soundcloud.com/> \- Although Music Labels are often on there
contacting users.

MegaUpload were planning on launching MegaBox/MegaKey before, all the stuff
with them happened as well - which was to help unsigned artists/artists sell
their music and keep 90% of earnings and to pay them for FREE downloads.

There are a few others as well but, I can't really remember them off the top
of my head.

However, with regards to "disrupting the music industry" other interesting
music startups to make a note of - _and I’ve probably missed a load out since
I’m just recalling them from what I can remember_ \- as well as the obvious
choices of Rdio, Grooveshark, MOG, Spotify, Pandora, Shazam and Last.fm (can
they still be called a startup?!) etc and the ones listed above include:

<http://www.earbits.com>

<http://www.mixlr.com>

<http://www.like.fm>

<http://www.deezer.com/>

<http://www.audiovroom.com>

<http://www.soundtrckr.com>

<http://www.songkick.com>

<http://www.thesixtyone.com>

<http://www.22tracks.com>

<http://www.watzatsong.com>

<http://www.macjams.com>

<http://www.stereomood.com>

<http://www.tunesbag.com>

<http://www.ex.fm>

<http://www.ejamming.com>

<http://www.mixcloud.com>

<http://www.thounds.com>

<http://www.gigjunkie.net>

<http://www.ujam.com>

<http://www.citysounds.fm>

<http://www.mugasha.com>

<http://www.mspot.com>

<http://www.bandzoogle.com>

<http://www.playgroundsessions.com>

<http://www.tastebuds.fm>

There are _tons_ more but these are just a few I can remember off the top of
my head with regards to disrupting the music industry as a whole, and with
regards to your specific question.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Thanks for the links.

------
bbeard25
@showpill.com we are looking to become the America's Got Talent of the web.
What i notice with alot of hip hop artist most of them stay independent as
long as possible which will give you a little more negotiating room when a
label comes for you. An artist will always consider the big studios first they
can provide the most resources to them.

------
adrianwaj
<http://bopgig.com> "Connect with artists and venues to see the shows you
want"

